# Huffy 3 speed console shift



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 28, 2019)

For second time lately I came across a Huffy bike that I couldn’t resist . I got this off the neighbor of the original owner ( who was going to throw it out had he not taken it ) . Looks to be a 72 from S/n . This should clean up nice .


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 28, 2019)

That will clean up nice. Buy a Rail frame paint it yellow and swap parts to get the most money out of it.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 28, 2019)

Yea I had a similar idea only using an original paint yellow slingshot frame but I know that’s a long shot


----------

